
'Car Accident' or 'Traffic Violence'? The Way We Talk About Crashes Is Evolving - clairity
https://laist.com/2020/01/03/car_crash_accident_traffic_violence_language.php
======
Sohcahtoa82
I posted about this recently on reddit [0]. People disagree, citing that the
use of the word "accident" is a statement of intent, not blame.

My opinion is still unchanged, though. The relationship between word choice
and opinions works both ways. I still have the belief that at least 90% of
accidents are caused by sheer negligence of some sort and could have been
prevented by simply taking the responsibilities you have as the operator of a
2,000+ lb machine. I still feel that "accident" softens the blame.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/unpopularopinion/comments/e9ayk6/tr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/unpopularopinion/comments/e9ayk6/traffic_collisions_shouldnt_be_called_accidents/)

------
downerending
Completely agree with the sentiment, but the word "violence" has been tortured
enough already. "Negligent driving" would be far better.

------
musicale
Car collision.

